# Chatt Katt Catfishing November Tournament Results



## full throttle (Nov 20, 2016)

We had a nice turn out. It was some hard fishing with the way the wind blew today. We had 7 boats turn out to chase Mr. Catfish. This was the last Tournament of the year. We would like to Thank everyone that came out to fish with us this year. We enjoyed everyone sharing there fishing stories. 

Big Fish Team: Killer B's  10 lbs.  $70.00

1st Place Team: Killer B's  5 fish  35.8 lbs  $140.00
2nd Place Team: Livingston  5 fish  25.2 lbs  $84.00
3rd  Place Team: Rod Benders 3 fish 16.4 lbs  $56.00

Other Teams
Catfish Hunters 5 fish 12.4 lbs
Rig um up  2 fish  12 lbs
No Fishing Polywogs  DNW
Huskin  DNW

Congraulations to all to Winners

Point winner for the year is Team: Killer B's 345 Points $352.00

Big Fish for the year Winner is Team: Rig um up 31.8 lbs  $88.00

Good Job Team Killer B's / Rig-um-up


----------

